# Hoyt Buffalo



## gtfisherman (Apr 19, 2012)

Got a question...

Has anyone on here shot, owned, or is shooting the new Fred Eichler Hoyt Buffalo? 

I've got to say it looks so cool I am intrigued and very interested in it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 19, 2012)

Mark Land


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 19, 2012)

I shot Chuck's (snakekiller)a few times, and found it to be a comfortable bow to shoot. Well balanced and good mass weight, without being too heavy. If you like recurves, you ought to road test one.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2012)

There fine shooting bows


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 20, 2012)

Them thangs is made from some space age alloy!

If you don't mind the ribbing, they are really sweet shooting bows!


----------



## gtfisherman (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah the problem with them is not many carry them around here. Finding a Hoyt dealer that has one has been a challenge for me. That's why I was hoping to find someone around ATL or Athens or Macon who had one. 

I really like the idea of having a takedown recurve and if you do that then the money those cost is kind of a good bargain. Lots cheaper than a Widow for instance. Planning for a couple of hunting trips I've got happening.


----------



## youngtrad (Apr 20, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> Yeah the problem with them is not many carry them around here. Finding a Hoyt dealer that has one has been a challenge for me. That's why I was hoping to find someone around ATL or Athens or Macon who had one.
> 
> I really like the idea of having a takedown recurve and if you do that then the money those cost is kind of a good bargain. Lots cheaper than a Widow for instance. Planning for a couple of hunting trips I've got happening.



gene sanders in dallas georgia has one takedown recurve on the shelf 42# at 28" its a sweet little deal i shot it some the other day trying it out and he is very reasonably priced if you would like i could give you his number


----------



## Knee Deep (Apr 20, 2012)

I just got one about 3 weeks ago and I really enjoy it. Its a little louder than what I'm used to switching from a longbow to recurve but I'm told that a recurve will be louder anyhow. Having said that, it is a very good shooting bow. Imo


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 20, 2012)

George @ Archery Learning Center in Snellville has one in stock. I think it's a 45#. He can order one in short order.  It a very smooth shooting bow & fast to boot.


----------



## Golightly (Apr 21, 2012)

Matt at Army Navy in Stockbridge is a Hoyt dealer now.  Give him a call.  I do not go anywhere else for bow tuning.  Great guy.


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 21, 2012)

I been shooting mine for a few months and love it it is a little louder than my longbows but I shoot the recurve better . I still love my big jims bows to just gonna keep them both.


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 21, 2012)

Golightly said:


> Matt at Army Navy in Stockbridge is a Hoyt dealer now.  Give him a call.  I do not go anywhere else for bow tuning.  Great guy.



X2


----------



## crazyjigr (Apr 22, 2012)

Shoots very good, high priced 
Store in Augusta had a large variety in stock
Price was best I found just could not pull the trigger on non wood trad bow


----------



## gtfisherman (Apr 23, 2012)

crazyjigr said:


> Shoots very good, high priced
> Store in Augusta had a large variety in stock
> Price was best I found just could not pull the trigger on non wood trad bow



I hear ya. Where in Augusta?

This is taking a back seat right now since a good friend who sees the need to enable my bow weakness is selling me another Big Jim Buff...


----------



## markland (Apr 23, 2012)

I have had mine since Jan and is probably the best shooting recurve I have ever had.  I was a BW shooter for 12-13 years and Bob Lee bows before that.  I sold all my BW and am keeping this Buffalo bow.  Faster, smoother, and quieter then my other bows and is highly adjustable to perfectly fit me and my shooting style.
I got mine very quiet, just have to pad the limbs, change out the factory string and I picked up more speed as well.  My Buff in factory form was 11fps faster then my BW set up the same poundage, arrow, etc.  Now with a new string and 25gr lighter arrows I am 19fps faster then my previous setup.  Love that bow!


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 27, 2012)

Waldens outdoors in Augusta has a few.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 1, 2012)

I had a chance to shoot a few arrows out of one at NGT April 1st.  Very smooth, very fast, and extremely accurate. Seemed lighter in physical weight than my PMA.  Everybody knows I love my Black Widow recurves but if I was ever to stray that Eichler Edition Hoyt Buffalo has my attention.  Great bow!


----------



## Tikki (May 1, 2012)

I have 2 (50# &55#) and like them both. As many have mentioned it is a well balanced bow - kind of heavy though when stalking. The string noise can me dampered with the proper silencers and limb guards. Over all it is a great bow!


----------



## gtfisherman (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Dendy got me back into the Biggie fold though... :0

And in order to make my 3 piece bow happen I ordered a Timberhawk Hunter. Should have it in the first of September.


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2012)

can i still shoot it ever' now and theN?


----------



## TGbow (May 5, 2012)

gtfisherman, sent you a pm


----------



## gtfisherman (May 6, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> can i still shoot it ever' now and theN?



Seein as how you trained this bow so well that it stacks arras into nothing I imagine I can let you shoot it again.


----------



## Daryle2248 (May 8, 2012)

I shot one yesterday at the Army Navy Store in Stockbridge and it shoots Sweeeeet. The draw was very smooth an virtually no hand shock. It was a little heavier and louder than I expected.  Close your eyes and you'd think you were carrying a compund bow. The noise could be due to the fact that I was shooting inside their indoor range.  It may have been quieter if I were in an ideal environment such as the woods/outside. I did like the fact that you could adjust the poundage and tiller. One more thing, Hoyt is very proud of this bow ($PRICE). “Ouch”. With that being said, if I had the money, I’d be shooting it this afternoon.


----------

